# Acceptable TRT doses



## kdraoui (Feb 13, 2020)

So I researched and it seems 200mg a week is upper standard dose. 

But what are the acceptable doses? I feel that if he tries offerin under 100mg I will just turn it down. 

What should I accept? Is 100 okay or must I demand 200mg?


----------



## Viduus (Feb 13, 2020)

You need to look at your Test and free Test levels to decide.

Norm would be 100-200mg a week. 200 puts most people well over range. Medically, 100-150 is more appropriate for most.

If it’s for health reasons keep in mind higher amounts will cause RBC and hemiticrit to rise. If you have high blood pressure this can make a long term difference of not managed.

If you’re a bodybuilder then run 400 and tell everyone it’s TRT.


----------



## Straight30weight (Feb 13, 2020)

135 is my prescribed dose and puts me around 1000 total, and my free stays lower end.


----------



## CJ (Feb 13, 2020)

You ain't turning down 100mg of RX testosterone from your Dr, who you kidding! :32 (18):


----------



## notsoswoleCPA (Feb 13, 2020)

My dosage is 172 mg per week.  Every year I try to convince my doctor to up it to an even 200 mg, but he flat out refuses to do so.


----------



## Thongman (Feb 13, 2020)

I stared at 150 wk. I wanted to run it higher so I lost a few pounds and told my dr I was losing muscle mass and was constantly tired. He upped me to 200 wk, but when I go in for bloods twice a year I have to skip a week of injections and take bloods at the end of that same week. Then my levels come in around 800.


----------



## Thongman (Feb 13, 2020)




----------



## Viduus (Feb 13, 2020)

Thongman said:


> I stared at 150 wk. I wanted to run it higher so I lost a few pounds and told my dr I was losing muscle mass and was constantly tired. He upped me to 200 wk, but when I go in for bloods twice a year I have to skip a week of injections and take bloods at the end of that same week. Then my levels come in around 800.



I’m on 200 as well and it puts me in at 1500. Definitely more then I need for TRT but .... nope, don’t have a good excuse.


----------



## Thongman (Feb 13, 2020)

Viduus said:


> I’m on 200 as well and it puts me in at 1500. Definitely more then I need for TRT but .... nope, don’t have a good excuse.



Dude that’s bad ass if your doc lets you in that high! I pretty much have to skip 2 injections to come in at 800 to keep it at 200....


----------



## gymrat827 (Feb 13, 2020)

200 & under is trt

250 & up is more of a cruise


----------



## Gadawg (Feb 13, 2020)

Everyone is different. 200 per week gets me in the 700-800 range


----------



## Redemption79 (Feb 26, 2020)

As noted, individual experiences vary. I take 160mg/week and come in at the top of our just above normal physiological range. You won't really know until you do (whatever it is you're going to do) consistently for a while and get bloodwork done. 

I think around 70mg test/week is comparable to normal healthy test production, but keep in mind that number is based on test only, not including the ester that effectively dilutes your dose. 

There's a great degree of variance in how much we convert to estrogen too. You'll need to assess that when you get your first checkup/ bloodwork back.


----------



## dk8594 (Feb 26, 2020)

Viduus said:


> I’m on 200 as well and it puts me in at 1500. Definitely more then I need for TRT but .... nope, don’t have a good excuse.



Very similar to me.


----------



## Thatgoodfellow (Feb 26, 2020)

As someone who doesn’t know much about TRT what are the potential risks of just doing 250 once a week as opposed to the typical around 100 dose that people do while on prescribed TRT. If I was gonna guess would it just be to keep your doctor happy or is there obvious health risks from always being on a little higher?


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Feb 26, 2020)

True trt with a good Dr will get you dialed into the upper range of normal test levels. Everyone metabolizes test differently. Some people might need 200mg/wk to get there, and some might only need 75-100mg. All depends. If you know what you're doing you can do the bloodwork yourself.


----------



## CJ (Feb 26, 2020)

Thatgoodfellow said:


> As someone who doesn’t know much about TRT what are the potential risks of just doing 250 once a week as opposed to the typical around 100 dose that people do while on prescribed TRT. If I was gonna guess would it just be to keep your doctor happy or is there obvious health risks from always being on a little higher?



Chronic high blood pressure, hematocrit, possible prostate issues, whatever individual side effects one experiences, for not much, if any, extra benefit of that hefty trt dose.


----------



## IHI (Feb 26, 2020)

Everyone is different. Scripted i was 120mg/wk put me 550-585 range

im now at 200mg/wk and keeps me consistent at 850-880

for comparisons, friend just started trt a few months back, got tested (fit guy/gym rat but initial test level was at 220) after 6weeks of 200mg/wk his test was 1598 and E2 was 114

so hes on 5th week of just 100mg/wk and retesting next week to see how levels wash out


----------



## BigSwolePump (Feb 26, 2020)

100mg/wk has me at 556

Have an appointment with my doc on Friday to talk about adjusting


----------



## First (Feb 27, 2020)

It seems like 150 - 200 is what most are taking weekly. Do you guys take indefinitely or do you have to give you're body some down time?
Also do any of you need to take estrogen blockers on your TRT??


----------



## dk8594 (Feb 27, 2020)

First said:


> It seems like 150 - 200 is what most are taking weekly. Do you guys take indefinitely or do you have to give you're body some down time?
> Also do any of you need to take estrogen blockers on your TRT??



Trt is for life. If properly done, a therapeutic would put you at normal. No need to take a break from normal cause you will feel like sh$t. 

The underlying thought is that your testes weren’t working. You take a dose to mimic as if they were. Take a break from that and you are back to where you started if not worse.

I have always had some AI on hand, but have never needed it. Low  estrogen feels just as bad as low test.


----------



## First (Feb 28, 2020)

Can I ask what type of AI you have ready just in case you do need? 



dk8594 said:


> Trt is for life. If properly done, a therapeutic would put you at normal. No need to take a break from normal cause you will feel like sh$t.
> 
> The underlying thought is that your testes weren’t working. You take a dose to mimic as if they were. Take a break from that and you are back to where you started if not worse.
> 
> I have always had some AI on hand, but have never needed it. Low  estrogen feels just as bad as low test.


----------



## Rot-Iron66 (Feb 28, 2020)

1/2 CC a week (125 mg) split in 2 doses is fine for me. Puts me at around 800 total Test... Everyones different.


----------



## dk8594 (Feb 28, 2020)

First said:


> Can I ask what type of AI you have ready just in case you do need?



Anastrozole


----------



## Rot-Iron66 (Feb 28, 2020)

dk8594 said:


> Trt is for life. If properly done, a therapeutic would put you at normal. No need to take a break from normal cause you will feel like sh$t.
> 
> The underlying thought is that your testes weren’t working. You take a dose to mimic as if they were. Take a break from that and you are back to where you started if not worse.
> 
> I have always had some AI on hand, but have never needed it. Low  estrogen feels just as bad as low test.



This ^^    If its a proper TRT, an AI should never be needed. (In most cases at least). But if needed, IMO only, Aromasin is best (least sides, etc).
Ive seen great numbers (bloods) on OTC Arimistane even, (But never used it)...


----------



## First (Mar 4, 2020)

My friend who was working with Kinsberg Laboratories in FL, is telling me that you can't be on Test without taking some time off to "clean" your receptors??
I don't have a lot of faith in what he tells me, they had his Test and Estrogen all over the place. It took them forever to dial it in, 8 weeks after his TRT "cycle" his bloodwork showed his Test over 1500 still!



dk8594 said:


> Trt is for life. If properly done, a therapeutic would put you at normal. No need to take a break from normal cause you will feel like sh$t.
> 
> The underlying thought is that your testes weren’t working. You take a dose to mimic as if they were. Take a break from that and you are back to where you started if not worse.
> 
> I have always had some AI on hand, but have never needed it. Low  estrogen feels just as bad as low test.


----------



## CJ (Mar 4, 2020)

First said:


> My friend who was working with Kinsberg Laboratories in FL, is telling me that you can't be on Test without taking some time off to "clean" your receptors??



If that were true, we'd be screwed, because since puberty to death we're on higher testosterone.


----------



## Atlman65 (Mar 31, 2020)

Thongman said:


> Dude that’s bad ass if your doc lets you in that high! I pretty much have to skip 2 injections to come in at 800 to keep it at 200....



I’m on 200mg / wk.  My bloodwork showed >1500 total but free T just above range at 28.  Since estrogen, Hgb/Hct normal and lipids fine he said I was perfect and should continue regimen.


----------



## Drswoll69 (Apr 3, 2020)

My doc gives me 400/week


----------



## Atlman65 (Apr 3, 2020)

Interesting Dr. Swoll


----------

